# FU mit RCD



## Kleissler (30 Mai 2006)

Hallo ich muss ein FU mit RCD ausrüsten.
Ein RCD des Typs B (Allstromsensitiev) ist soweit klar.
Sollten jedoch die Schutzleiter Ableitströme zu groß werden das der RDC fehlauslöst ist offensichtlich nur die Möglichkeit ein zus. Potentialausgleich zu erstellen nach DIN VDE 0100T410 Abschnitt 413.1.4.3.

Wie sieht das in der Praxis aus?

Kann mir da jemand ein Beispiel geben.

Danke Ronald


----------



## cmm1808 (30 Mai 2006)

Hallo,

schau mal hier.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Kleissler (30 Mai 2006)

Super Info Danke.


----------

